# older metal mininature teapot found in woods



## RCO (Jun 7, 2021)

found this on the weekend in the woods at a spot I had been checking out for bottles . there used to be a small hotel nearby that operated from 1880's till it burnt down in the 1930's so perhaps it came from there 

I don't collect tea pots so I don't know much about this item , its very small I took a pic of it beside a quarter so you can get a feel for its size . 

didn't think it had any practical uses and though it might be a kids toy but maybe its big enough to be used at picnics outdoors it someone didn't want to carry the actual much larger metal teapot outdoors but would likely only fit 1 tea cup 

its light blue in colour and metal is very strong if you tap it , its rock solid , not sure of year its from but must be old , no makers mark on it either


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Jun 7, 2021)

I'm a little teapot short and stout, great find. Sorry for the song, I couldn't help myself. 
ROBBYBOBBY64


----------



## UncleBruce (Jun 7, 2021)

Earl Grey... with a spot of cream please.


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Jun 7, 2021)

UncleBruce said:


> Earl Grey... with a spot of cream please.


Earl Grey is my favorite. I love the Bergamot oil.
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## RCO (Jun 8, 2021)

I'm also unsure of country of origin , found in Canada but could of been made somewhere else like the UK or US

not really sure where metal items like this were typically made


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Jun 8, 2021)

RCO said:


> I'm also unsure of country of origin , found in Canada but could of been made somewhere else like the UK or US
> 
> not really sure where metal items like this were typically made


Tea set for dolls.
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------

